# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  مقال بعنوان "نفســـــــية المتطـــــــرف" للشاعر الكبير أ.د. ظريف حسين

## د.شيماء عطاالله

نفســـــــية المتطـــــــرف
------------------------------------------------
   يعد التطرف بصفة عامة،و الديني خاصة اضطرابا نفسيا ناتجا عن الشعور الزائد بنقص الحماية و التعرض الوشيك لخطر داهم او تهديد دائم للحياة، مما يجعل المرء في حالة من القلق المرضي علي حياته،فيلجأ المتطرف إلي أعلي شكل من أشكال الضمان، حسب اعتقاده، و الذي يتمحور حول معتقد معين يعده المريض بمثابة البُرنُس أو الغطاء الذي يغطي أجسام المحار و القواقع، و الزوائد الإبرية  التي تغطي أجسام القنافذ و أشجار الصبار. 

    و لقد زودت الطبيعة جميع الأحياء بوسائل دفاعية لحمايتها من تهديد أعدائها- سواء أكانت ظواهر طبيعية أم من البيئة الحيوية - بدروع و وسائل و حيل دفاعية لتحفظ بها بقاءها من خطر  الأعداء المفترضين.
  و تتنوع أشكال الحيل الدفاعية بتنوع الظروف مثل حيلة "المماتنة" او التلون بلون البيئة التي تتخفي بها بعض الكائنات مثلما تفعل الحرباء و السبيط،مثلا.

  و يعد التطرف الديني نوعا من أنواع الهروب من خطر موهوم في ذهن المتطرف، باللجوء إلي أقوي نقطة حصينة علي جبهة دفاعه عن نفسه،فإذا هي تنقلب إلي نقطة هجوم ضارٕ، و بلا تمييز و لا هوادة و لا رحمة! و هي تمثل عنده أعلي نقطة في سقف الحماية من خطر الغزو المحتمل من عقول الآخرين و الذي يسميه هو  غزوا ثقافيا،و  ضمانا للحماية فإنه يفضل سحقهم و إبادتهم علي مجرد إقامة حوار هادئ معهم،أي علي مجادلتهم "بالتي هي أحسن".

    و يبالغ في رد الفعل علي تهديد وهمي بصورة تتجاوز خوفه من عقاب الله علي إرهابه لغيره و قتلهم بالشبهة و بالباطل.و بالعكس فهو يبرر لجوءه للقتل بضلال مَرَضي مؤداه أنه يفعل كل ذلك ابتغاء مرضاة الله!

   و إحصائيا فإن الواقع يشهد بأن أعلي نسبة للمتطرفين من منتسبي الكليات العملية،و يعد محمد الظواهري و محمد مرسي و محمد بديع و خيرت الشاطر مجرد أمثلة علي ذلك.         

      و هذا مردود إلي خلو المقررات الدراسية في هذه الكليات من الدراسات الإنسانية و بخاصة الفلسفة و الأدب أو الفنون بصفة عامة.و هي الدراسات التي من شأنها تعليم الطلاب أن الحقائق نسبية،و لا يمكن ان تكون ملكا لأحد من الناس مهما بلغت قدرته علي التأويل.

  و لذلك اقترح علي وزارتي التعليم  تعميم تدريس الفلسفة و فنون الأدب علي الطلاب. استنادا إلي ملاحظة ميدانية تقرر انخفاض نسب المتطرفين فيمن تلقوا الدراسات الإنسانية، حتي لتكاد تخلو أكثر الكليات الإنسانية من الإرهابيين؛ لأنهم تعلموا أن طرائق الحوار أو الجدل العقلي هو الوسيلة المثلي الوحيدة لحل المشكلات و ليس لها بديل آخر و خاصة العنف و الإرهاب.


           أ.د ظريف حسين

رئيس قسم الفلسفة بآداب الزقازيق.


 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------

